# VK - A little Rant



## Stroodlepuff (28/8/15)

Hi Guys

So I am not one to rant much but I feel that in this case something needs to be said. 

We have a live chat function on our website, this is there to give our customers better service and get your questions answered as quickly as possible. 

I have had on more than one occasion now people using the live chat and being utterly disgusting and offensive with comments such as show me your tits(mild one) when asking if there is anything I can help them with, to asking for numbers of myself and my staff and asking for them to go to dinner aswell and so on. I know said people are on this forum and I will not name them as I do not think it is necessary and it will do more harm than good.

So please and this goes for our live chat and any other live chat feature on any website, I do not mind chatting and having a good laugh and assisting with your questions but that is downright offensive - bear in mind when using these features on any website that they are there to provide a service and not there to use as your own personal trolling platform!

Regards Stroods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/8/15)

I won't ask Gizmo out again 
He just does things to me....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/8/15)

Woah. O:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (28/8/15)

Wow, people are stupid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/15)

Just a suggestion @Stroodlepuff, maybe change the icon that pops up on your site to something neutral. Us guys do some pretty weird shit when we see boobs.

See here....

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/giggles.t441/page-57#post-266865

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/8/15)

Sooo, what you wearing? Oh, before I forget, do you have any Aspire coils in stock? 

Hectic


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Just a suggestion @Stroodlepuff, maybe change the icon that pops up on your site to something neutral. Us guys do some pretty weird shit when we see boobs.
> 
> See here....
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/giggles.t441/page-57#post-266865



Thats no excuse, it's pathetic behavior.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Thats no excuse, it's pathetic behavior.


Yeah, most probably some laaitie that doesn't have to balls to look a chick in the eye and ask those dumb questions, or its just someone taking the piss


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/8/15)

People ask to see @Nimbus_Cloud nipples everyday. I don't think he minds. It's just good service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BuzzGlo (29/8/15)

When I first saw the chat functionality working I was taken aback by the display picture. My first impressions were "I guess sex sells". 

I dont condone the guys behavior but place "racey, provocative" pic on the site and expect some deviants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (30/8/15)

Just disgusting. I say name and shame. Idiots like that do not belong here. Or better, call them out at a vape meet.....hehehe


----------

